# The Pudden tries out her new kayak



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

the Pudden and her Mama invited their friends Fran (in red t-shirt) and Jethro and Mojo to try out her new kayak. Unfortunately, there was a big bad thunderstorm in approach, so we didn't splash as long as we would have liked.

But it's a start.

Jethro took the grand prize as the ultimate kayak dog. He looked very much at home paddling with his Mama Fran. 

The Pudden wasn't quite so sure about the whole thing but she was fine as long as she could stand up, but she didn't think she could sit down in there. 
But we're gonna work on that...

The Pudden also tried out her new swim vest. The Pudden can swim like a carp, but when she and her Mama paddle in rougher waters or across a big lake, her Mama will insist that both of us wear our life vests :yes:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures!.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Now how much fun was that??


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures and what a wonderful nature.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pictures, looks like fun! That second to the last one is very interesting, Fran seems to have Jethro's head . And life jackets are a good thing!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, these doggies are fearless and are living the life.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.....beautiful surroundings....such lucky dogs!!!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow awesome pics...I love, love, love the last one. It should be on a card


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

How Fun. Jethro looks like he driving in that one photo. And Pudden and you look like your having a good time. Did Pudden hop in out in the water?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You always have the BEST photos! thanks for sharing them!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What beautiful pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

It is always fun to see what the Pudden and her Mama is up to, as usual you never disappoint me. Great Pictures!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure Pudden will get her sea legs after a few times out. Or, if she doesn't you can just put her in her sledding harness and have her pull the kayak across those big lakes.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Great photos, and great fun.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I think you and The Pudden are at the top of the list when it comes to fun pictures - I know there's always going to be a smile in store.

Just a word of caution regarding the life jacket on Pudden...in lakes they're great but in rivers they can tangle in over hanging branches or bushes and in moving water that can be fatal. I'd be very careful - I'd hate to see anything bad happen to The Pudden.

Pete


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh, what lucky dogs! That looks like so much fun! They must have really enjoyed their outting.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I think you and The Pudden are at the top of the list when it comes to fun pictures - I know there's always going to be a smile in store.
> 
> Just a word of caution regarding the life jacket on Pudden...in lakes they're great but in rivers they can tangle in over hanging branches or bushes and in moving water that can be fatal. I'd be very careful - I'd hate to see anything bad happen to The Pudden.
> 
> Pete


oh, thanks for the tip - we'll put it on only when we paddle across salmon Lake or on one of our coastal lagoons. Our rivers are small and the waters very lazy; there wouldn't be any problem for Pud to swim to the banks if she ever fell in


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky dogs!!! Looks like so much fun!! Bet that water is COLD!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Another great Pudden adventure


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great fun to live the Pudden's life - even if I have to live it vicariously.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Debles said:


> Bet that water is COLD!


Not at all! The water is warm as pipi and perfect for bathing. It's a shallow black-water lake and we've had temps in the 80ies. It's a lot like being in Hawaii right now...


----------

